# Animated Bill Boards !



## aankus (Jan 5, 2008)

I ran across these animated signs and bought two.
They are extremely thin and work well.


http://www.microstru.com/Animated-signs.html


Although they are for HO and O scales they may pass on the 10 foot rule.
I've asked Miller Engineering to do some in 'G' gauge but so far my lonely voice
hasn't had effect....maybe if a few more would chime in...


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

He's got a lot more now than the last time I looked, a couple years ago. They aren't weather proof but they could be used as window signs inside a properly sealed building. That's what I plan to do eventually.


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

http://www.microstru.com/Animated-signs.html

Nice looking signs. They would work well on my indoor layout!

Tom Thornton


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I gave these a lot of thought myself and as one mentioned maybe good for indoor signs unless one can figure out how to make them weather proof. Later RJD


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Those are great


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

A good way to weather proof them is to rub a thin coat of silicone over all of it. I have done this to weather proof exposed light sockets and also great for Xmas lights with cracked sockets.


----------



## kfrankl3 (Feb 27, 2008)

Well here is a possibly way to go about it. One could use Electroluminescent wire and sheet to make the desired custom shapes and such. It would be perfect because they take up next to nothing in the way of space (although they both need an inverted which can be hidden in the buidling itself), and they have that "neon' look. Although the big disadvantage with EL wire and sheet is that it has a short lifespan (I think around 400-500 hours average?), but then again most people don't have the lights on their buildings running ever for more then 100 hours. I can't attest to it being weather proof, but it is reasonably hardy stuff enough that it can be used on clothing. EL WIRE LINK


----------

